# ms seho



## marcus2803 (22. Januar 2011)

Vom 3.2-6.2.2011 findet eine 4 tages tuor statt fahren von euch welche mit ??


----------



## Markus3940 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Moing Marcus #h,

ich glaub du bist da allein


----------



## marcus2803 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

warum den jungs hätte ja wnigstens gedacht das ein verückter sagt jawohl bin auch da


----------



## bacalo (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Wenn das so ist, kann ich mich ja outen.


----------



## burgdorfer (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

wäre gerne dabei, muss nur leider arbeiten...schade..


----------



## Kabeljau70 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

@bacalo "schont die laichdorsche" ?
fährst aber mit ? #q
naja warscheinlich 4 tage auf butt was #d


----------



## Nordlicht (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

@ Kabeljau70

Nicht jeder Angelkutter angelt auch automatisch auf Laichdorsch.


----------



## marcus2803 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

ganz genau nicht jeder kutter fischt gleich auf leichdorsch es ist auch eine abendlicheplattfischtour


----------



## bacalo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

@kabeljau70

Nun, da ich weder verrückt bin und auch keine Laichdorsche beangle, wollte ich lediglich auf meine neue Signatur hinweisen.​


----------



## Keule1988 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Immer diese Leichdorsch bekloppten -_- Nur weil Leute gerne ein paar tage auf der Ostsee verbringen und ein paar Fische fangen wollen.
Niemand kann beeinflussen was da anbeist und wenn es dann mal ein großer ist ja dafür kann derjenige dann auch nichts. 
Und keiner angelt gerne omas die kann man weder essen noch sonst was und wen jemand sagt man kann auf einem Echolot erkennen was für Fische sich daunten befinden und welche größe der spinnt auch.
Also lass den leuten doch ihren Urlaub .
Nicht jeder hat im jobleben den luxus im sommer frei zu bekommen soll er deshalb aufhören zu angeln ? 
Also leichdorsch unterhaltungen gibt es woanders genug . Hier war das mehr für eine normale Informelle Unterhaltung gedacht.


----------



## Kabeljau70 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

natürlich kann man es nicht beeinflussen in dieser jahreszeit.
aber muß es außgerechnet diese jahreszeit sein ?
die antwort ist mir schon klar obwohl du sie nicht zugeben wirst.
"hauptsache dicke fische fangen, ein paar fotos machen wie toll man ist, und dann bis zum nächsten frühjahr warten"

btw auch berufstätige haben bestimmt ne möglichkeit zu angeln, oder läßt dein chef nur urlaub zu wenn irgendeine laichzeit ist. 
natürlich wenn man in einer anderen zeit fährt fängt man nicht unbedingt einen "dicken"

@Nordlicht achso dann werden 4 tage geziehlt  die laichdorsche umschifft, naja wir fliegen zum mond wieso sollte das nicht auch möglich sein. :q


----------



## Keule1988 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Sag mal hast du eigentlich eine ahnung davon was du da redest ?
Ich mache fast jedes wochenende nichts anderes ausser angeln an der Ostsee oder auf der Ostsee also beleidige mich nicht mit aussagen ich würde die nur fangen wollen im Fotos zumachen! 
Aus diesem Grund schicke ich hier im Sommer nie etwas weil mich diese neider immer extrem nerven.
fragt ech mal warum hier fast nie einer bericht schickt wenn er gut gefangen hat ?! 
Weil er kein bock hat sich so einen müll anhören zumüssen.
Und nein man kann es nicht beeinflussen oder angelst du magnetfische mit einer magnetangel dann kannst mir das ja mal zeigen dann brauche ich keine nemos mehr fangen das wäre echt mal eine erfindung !
Ich weiß genau das man es nicht beeinflussen kann und selbst wenn du auf 30 meter angelst also ich fange da auch nur normale kisten dorsche und bin ich auch froh drüber dann habe ich zumindest was vernümpftiges zuessen und kein pudding !

Daran merkt man das du keine ahnung hast !!
Man kann auf einem echolot nicht sehen was daunten rumschwimmt und wenn unter den 100 dorschen da ein großer bei ist und der dann ausversehen gefangen wird was willst dann machen den angeler kehlen und ausbluten lassen ?
überleg mal was du da schreibst !!! 
Sowas bringt mich wirklich zum ausrasten wenn da einer der keine ahnung hat so einen blech schreibt !
und mal zur Info ich habe auch schon im Mai noch son dicken gefangen wie du immer sagst oder im November naund kann ich auch nichts für !!
Also ich hoffe ich muss mir so eine beleidigung von dir niewieder anhören !
zudem war es eine böse unterstellung ! nur weil du den ganzen tag lieber brassen und rotaugen angelst brauchst du uns an der küste nicht nerven mit ne ich angel ja nicht du bist ja schlimmer als die grünen.
Und nein man kann es sich nicht immer aussuchen !! wenn man zb bei einem arbeitgeber arbeitet der einen ins ausland schickt und im winter wo pause ist, man frei hat angelt man auch wenn man frei hat !
Also wenn jemand für sich sagt er will jetzt nicht angeln oke aber die lust auf angeln haben lass sie doch !!!!
keiem geht es hierbei um irgendwelche trophän nachhause zuringen sondern ehr vom urlaub eine schöne portion fisch für die familie! 
Oder mal raus von zuhause !
Ich angel im wintr auch keine barsche zander oder sonst was sondern warte auf de sommer aber wer jetzt drauf angeln geht ok wenn sie es möchten dann sage ich auch niemaden ohh der dicke leichbarsch ne jetzt sterben sie aus . sondern lass sie einfach und zeige meinen protest in dem ich mich einfach nicht mit dazustelle und den gummifisch ins wasser werfe !!
Also behaltet einfach eure meinung für euch klebt sie euch an die stirn ans auto mir egal aber labert nicht immer die armen leute voll !!
Aus diesem Thema seho könnten wir auch schonwieder leichdosrsch machen ! echt das nervt geht fußball gucken bäume sägen keine ahnung aber ich habe keine lust immer so ein müll zulesen von leuten die hierher schon fast nen tag brauchen überhauptnicht!
So jetzt habe ich mal meinen senf dazu gegeben !


----------



## marcus2803 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

wen sich einer über das thema auslassen möchte dann schreibt lieber was über die forelle .da sitzt der mann am steuer der wircklich was dazu tut das etliche leichdorsch gefangen werden . kennt ihr seine ankündiegung nicht dieses jahr schaffen wir ein neuen deutschen leichdorsch rekord . 
 wir fahren mit der seho angeln und nicht leichdorsche um die wette erschlagen.


----------



## aesche100 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Also ich habe meine schönsten Fische im Juli gefangen.
Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, dass ich anfangs auch im Februar in den Öresund zum Dickdorschangeln gefahren bin.Mit dem Alter kommt bekanntlich die Weisheit und ich habe für mich entschieden, nicht mehr auf Laichdorsche zu angeln. Das muß meiner Meinung jeder für sich ausmachen.
Wenn ich an der Ostsee wohnen würde, würde ich auch öfter in der Woche da angeln.Da bleibt es dann natürlich nicht aus, dass man ab und zu mal so einen Dickbauch dran hat.Seltener vom Ufer aber öfter vom Boot/Kutter.Die müssen dann aber nicht in der Pfanne landen sondern können locker weiterschwimmen.
Eine 4 tägige Kuttertour zu dieser Zeit birgt natürlich die Gefahr, eher mal so ein tolles Muttertier dranzubekommen als im Mai oder Juni.Aber aus eigener Erfahrung passiert das nicht allzu oft.
Krank finde ich eher Geschäfte in Heiligenhafen, die geräucherten Dorschrogen anbieten.Es ist ja amtlich, wo der herkommt.Das kann man mit Glasaal-Fressern in Frankreich vergleichen.
Alles bischen mit Augenmaß.Dann muß keiner heulen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Keule,
man gut, das du dich sachlich, differenziert und fachkundig äußerst und dich bemühst, niemanden zu beleidigen! #q

Wenn du es bei soviel Praxis noch nicht gelernt hast, den großen Laichfischen aus dem Wege zu gehen, nutzt auch jeden Tag angeln nix mehr.

Ob die Tour der Seho den Laichplätzen ausweicht, wird man sehen. Man kann aber nicht gleich unterstellen, das sie es auf Laicher abgesehen haben.

Petri


----------



## Keule1988 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Also sag mal bitte für was hällst du mich bitte `wenn du noch nicht weist wie man den Leichdorsch ausm wege geht` !! 
Hallo ? 
ich kenne mich nirgends so gut aus wie hier ich angel seit dem ich laufen kann nur auf der ostgsee und fahre auch mit meinem boot raus zum angeln und kenne genau welche stellen es fisch gibt und wo nicht!
Und beleidigungen habe ich noch keine gelesen ? die einzigen die hier angegriffen werden das sind die sie ein wochenende zum angeln auf die ostsee wollen.
Und wenn mir einer schreibt der vielleicht weiß wie er im Rhein zuangeln hat aber nur 5 mal im Jahr an der ostsee is dem erzähle ich doch auch nicht was er da wann zuangeln hat . auch wenn ich vielleicht da 5 mal im jahr selber angel aber wie man daraus erkennen kann ich da mich aber nicht auskenne und keine ahnung habe selber fall ostsee !
Wie man schon sagt um so öfter man fährt um so ehr passiert es das man ne oma angelt ja das kann vielleicht sogar stimmen aber trotzdem macht es ja keiner mit absicht ich habe da auch keine lust drauf dann wappel filet zuessen. genauso wie man das auch nicht ausschließen kann im winter beim barsche angeln ein zander zufangen der vielleicht noch mit leich voll ist aber wenn der den haken zutief hat und immer wasser abkratzt tut mir das auch in der seele weh aber ich kann daran ja nichts ändern.
Ich beleidige niemanden ich finde es nur immer wieder erstaunlich wie man aus jedem thema ein leichdorsch theme macht macht das mal bei den schleppanglern die würde euch dann hinten raus hängen und auf hai angeln . Wenn ihr denn unterstellt jetzt beim lachstroling e auf dichdorsch abgesehn zuhaben aber leider passiert das denen auch manchmal und da stört es auch niemanden.
Und ich muss dazu sagen ich habe vorletztes jahr im februar in der brandung auch nen dicken leichdorsch gehabt mit 109 cm und er war auch noch voll aber kann man das beeinflussen das sowas auf 1,5 meter wassertiefe auf 100m entfährung beim Plattenangeln anbeist ? nein !
Also warum müsst ihr immer überall ein Leichdorsch thema draus machen?
schreibt das den brandungsangern dann aber auch oder den bösen Spinnfischern immerhin angeln die ja auch kann auch ausversehen ein dickdorsch anbeissen ! eben man kann da manchmal einfach nichts gegen machen !
Ich angel jeden Winter weiter auf Dorsch und was soll ich sagen ich habe in den 10 jahren gerade mal einen großen ausversehen gehabt der rest war alles schöner Küchendorsch . Aber so wie ihr hier das ganze kriminalisiert müsste man denken man darf eigentlich nie angeln mehr gehen ! weil der kleine küchendorsch wird ja nie groß der große im sommer wird nie mehr leichen !?  Also wer gerne protest schiebt zeigt es doch schon wenn ihr nicht angeln geht dann können die 4 die wollen auch nicht mehr los weil da kein kutter mehr fahren kann .
Ist stiller protest nicht schlauer als hier jeden damit zunerven und über nichts anderes zuschreiben ? hier ging es eigentlich nur dadrum wer auf der seho ist !!!
Jetzt behandeln wir leichdorsche ?!!
Was ist jetzt verkehrt ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

[

Ob die Tour der Seho den Laichplätzen ausweicht, wird man sehen. Man kann aber nicht gleich unterstellen, das sie es auf Laicher abgesehen haben.

Petri[/QUOTE]

Jetzt muß ich mich schon selbst zitieren.
Was regst du dich eigentlich auf? Natürlich kann man den Laichdorschen aus dem Wege gehen. Laichplätze liegen immer tiefer als 20 Meter. Kannst du in vielen wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen nachlesen.
Man kann auchmal einen Laichdorsch in flacherem Wasser antreffen. Was macht man dann - insbesondere vom Kleinboot oder Trollingboot? Man hakt ihn außenbords wieder ab - ohne das man ihn vor eine Kamera hält, dabei seinen gesamten Laichvorrrat und weiter Innereien vermatscht.

Und jetzt reg dich wieder ab. Ein bischen mehr Ruhe und Gelassenheit sollte man doch entwickeln, wenn man soviel angelt wie du!

Petri


----------



## angler1996 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

warum streiten hier einige über Leichdorsche, die sind doch schon tot|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Keule1988 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Hmm ich bin die ruhe in Person !! 
Aber ich fotografiere keine Fänge egal ob es ein Dorsch oder Lachs ist .
Naja aber wenn man weiß wo fisch ist fährt man auch dahin wo Fisch ist das ist einfach ganz normal und wenn man im flachen nichts hat fährt man tiefer.
Und da zur zeit die Dorsche und Wittlinge in über 20 meter stehen muss man da leider auch hin. und wenn er die tour ohne fische ausgeht weil er ja bloß verhindern wollte das ein leicher gefangen wird dann kann er bald zumachen daher er ist dafür verantwortlich das die Leute auch was fangen weil das ist der sinn des angelns Fische fangen . Wenn ich gerne auf der Ostsee bin aber nicht angeln will mache ich eine Kreutzfahrt.
Ich bin die ruhe in Person und werde bloß jedem raten nichts mehr zuschreiben was fänge angeht. dann können sich hier alle über nicht gefangene fische unterhalten. wem es spaß macht, da gehe ich lieber angeln =)


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Die Diskussion über den Schutz der Laichdorsche sollte dann in diesem Thema fortgesetzt werden.
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Leich- oder Laichdorsch, das ist hier die Frage:q


----------



## Skipper47 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

Wozu zählt eigentlich der Skry der wegen seiner Qualität so hoch
gepriesen wird? Ist doch auch Kabeljau auf Hochzeitsreise der
massenweise gefangen wird.


----------



## Kabeljau70 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: ms seho*

hier kannste alles drüber lesen

http://www.norwegenfisch.de/Wissen/Skrei+-+Der+Winterkabeljau

nochmal zur keule, weiß echt nicht was ich zu dir sagen soll werde am besten auch nix mehr dazu sagen. #q

nur eines noch, ich hoffe es gibt irgendwann eine schonzeit die für alle gilt. solange sollte jeder mit gesundem menschenverstand selbst entscheiden was er/sie in dieser jahreszeit macht. obs umbedingt das angeln auf dorsch sein muß......das muß aber jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------

